# Chamois



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

I whined a bit in a previous post about some soreness in the sitbones as a new rider. I couldn't get out all last week:cryin: between rain and kids. I did read up a bit and saw where a "good" chamois was considered a necessity. Thank you Amazon Prime. I am headed out this am for a 25 mile ride. I'll be trying the new chamois. Hoping it's better than the MTB padding I had in the shorts I had been using. 

Can anyone give me some examples of a reputable chamois brand or specific chamois that is considered to be pretty damn good!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

biscut said:


> I whined a bit in a previous post about some soreness in the sitbones as a new rider. I couldn't get out all last week:cryin: between rain and kids. I did read up a bit and saw where a "good" chamois was considered a necessity. Thank you Amazon Prime. I am headed out this am for a 25 mile ride. I'll be trying the new chamois. Hoping it's better than the MTB padding I had in the shorts I had been using.
> 
> Can anyone give me some examples of a reputable chamois brand or specific chamois that is considered to be pretty damn good!


What did you get? You may want another pair if you like them, since dirty shorts are a bad idea, and washing them all the time is a PITA, even though it helps avoid a literal PITA.

Pretty much any brand will have good chamois in their non-budget shorts. But butts differ, so some people don't like some brands.

I've found the high end Performance brand to be good value. Performance Ultra Bib Shorts for the bibs, Performance Elite Shorts for the shorts, currently on sale. I think even if you prefer baggies, these would make for a better experience than mtb shorts with dedicated chamois (which are generally lower quality, ime.)

I suggest avoiding gel shorts, btw. My wife tried those once, and the gel leaked. That might have been a freak thing, they might be better now many years later, but no good times were had that day.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

biscut said:


> Can anyone give me some examples of a reputable chamois brand or specific chamois that is considered to be pretty damn good!


Unfortunately, it's rider specific. A lot of trial and error till you find the right ones.
As important as the chamois is, it's also important that they fit snug. There should be some effort to get them on. Good leg grippers matter too. If they start riding up your legs, they bunch up in your crotch and you get chaffing there.

I've tried most of the name brands. Sugoi is the brand for me. They just seem to fit me perfect and comfortable for long rides. They're the only shorts I buy now cause I know they work. 
I'd also recommend Performance Ultra & Elite Shorts. Good shorts for the price. They were my go to for years but in the last year or so, they changed the cut/fit or something. They just didn't seem to fit me right anymore. 

All that said, for some people it just doesn't matter. I know people who ride old tattered loose fitting shorts and will do a century like it's nothing.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

tlg said:


> Sugoi is the brand for me.
> 
> ...Performance...They were my go to for years but in the last year or so, they changed the cut/fit or something. They just didn't seem to fit me right anymore.


That seems to be true of many brands, and not just of shorts. If you like something, buy multiples, because chances are it won't be the same in a few years... or that model will be long gone.

I've found Sugoi to be quality stuff, as a general rule. Nicely constructed, holds up well over time.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

tlg said:


> They were my go to for years but in the last year or so, they changed the cut/fit or something. They just didn't seem to fit me right anymore.


Yup. Happens all the time. I have some really old Pearl Izumi shorts that are still very comfortable, a few pairs of more recent ones that are not good for rides longer than 30-40 miles, and a new pair that are my favorite long-ride shorts. Companies keep changing the pads and the cut of their shorts so you can have a different experience every few years.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

a vote for AeroTech Design shorts...

the $39 Pro model is nicely made and better than shorts I've tried that cost twice as much.

think they have a sale on right now, too.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

Shorts with chamois are vital especially when riding a bike with drop bars. I made the mistake of riding a 40-mile gravel bike ride on rail trail with regular cargo shorts without chamois. I won't make that mistake again. :blush2:


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

a lot of companies outsource their chamois. One example of a company that does this is Hincapie. Hincapie puts Elastic Interface Technologies (EIT) chamois in their upper range of bib shorts. Fit and chamois is all about trial and error. My only recommendation would be to buy more expensive models on sale (as opposed to buying lower models at retail). Cytech is another company which makes chamois that appears in across many brand name offerings.

Hit Backcountry dot com outlet and look through last season's items.


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> What did you get? You may want another pair if you like them, since dirty shorts are a bad idea, and washing them all the time is a PITA, even though it helps avoid a literal PITA.
> 
> Pretty much any brand will have good chamois in their non-budget shorts. But butts differ, so some people don't like some brands.
> 
> ...


I picked up a pair of Sponeed. They fit well and were really comfortable. The padding felt really good and was a lot thinner than the mtb short pads.


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

Lots of great info in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

biscut said:


> I picked up a pair of Sponeed. They fit well and were really comfortable. The padding felt really good and was a lot thinner than the mtb short pads.


Coolmax chamois are ok. If you like the shorts, and they don't rub you the wrong way, they are doing the trick. And you can get two of those for the price of the on sale performance elite shorts, so that's a good thing.


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Coolmax chamois are ok. If you like the shorts, and they don't rub you the wrong way, they are doing the trick. And you can get two of those for the price of the on sale performance elite shorts, so that's a good thing.


I have had some rides with them. Fit seems just right, not loose not too tight. Comfortable too. I have a pair of Pearl Iziumi to try as a comparison.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

biscut said:


> I whined a bit in a previous post about some soreness in the sitbones as a new rider. I couldn't get out all last week:cryin: between rain and kids. I did read up a bit and saw where a "good" chamois was considered a necessity. Thank you Amazon Prime. I am headed out this am for a 25 mile ride. I'll be trying the new chamois. Hoping it's better than the MTB padding I had in the shorts I had been using.
> 
> Can anyone give me some examples of a reputable chamois brand or specific chamois that is considered to be pretty damn good!


In case you are still searching... best I've found over 30+ years: Sportful Total Comfort Bib Shorts.
Here is one of the cheaper offerings out there...
https://www.excelsports.com/main.as...ib+Short&vendorCode=SPORTFUL&major=4&minor=16
Use the current SAVE15 code & get them for $96. The size chart I've found to be accurate too.


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

I've been happy with Performance Ultra Bib shorts. Once I switched to bibs I can't see not wearing them. A buddy just text me saying performance is having 20% off today so I ordered 2 pairs at $63.99 each


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I once had a REAL chamois, but it ran away to the mountains......


----------

